# Tandem riding - with a blind stoker



## growingvegetables (28 Aug 2012)

Went out for the first time last week with a blind guy stoking. Great fun - and an enormous learning experience 

Obvious stuff

talking through what you're doing and where you are, ALL the time (makes it very sociable )
steady, very deliberate riding.
steady, very, very deliberate riding.
steady, very, very, _*very*_ deliberate riding.  Don't surprise the stoker, cos he can't see what's coming! (Surprises can include everything from stopping pedalling to freewheel, gear changes, through sudden changes of course, potholes and speedbumps, to overhanging branches and nettles - and a few more; gotta be a LOT more observant.)
when some tit overtakes far too close, so close your blind stoker is aware of the close pass and comments on it, you need to call on superhuman reserves of Zen-like calm ; (I failed).
plan your route with a LOT more care than normal. (Again, I failed.)
Not so obvious

if you do have to get off and walk, set it up for the guy to hold on to the stoker's bars walking on the left of the bike, while you hold and steer the front bars, *walking on the right of the bike.* Bike becomes his white stick, you can look out for where his feet are going to go, and he doesn't trip over your heels - worth avoiding if you can!
you're effectively barred from any off-road cycle tracks that have those damned A-frames (and they all do in Leeds). Tandems have wider handle bars, and you can't ride through. Personally, I'm not happy about leaving a blind guy standing in the middle of nowhere, while I manhandle the bike through.
Hugely enjoyable - doing it again tomorrow, with a bit more confidence on my part . Highly recommend it just for the fun of it (hmm, and for exercising the circulatory system slightly).

Aye - but has anybody else done this, and got any useful tips? It'd be nice to know what I've missed before I go out next time


----------



## mcshroom (28 Aug 2012)

Sounds fun, although the concentration on running commentry and being steady must take some getting used to. I would be tempted to make a point of that bit about A-frames to the council.


----------



## The Brewer (28 Aug 2012)

Do you ever read posts and hitting like once is just not enough


----------



## wintonbina (25 Feb 2013)

growingvegetables said:


> Went out for the first time last week with a blind guy stoking. Great fun - and an enormous learning experience
> 
> Obvious stuff
> 
> ...


My sons foundation has just bought 2 tandems for our local SVI and I think you have got it just about nailed on! Its a weird but exciting experience and if there is one thing I'll to comment on is don't worry about leaving a blind person standing around the one's I've met are very adept/confident! Keep up the good work Mr GV the world needs more doers!
http://www.bournemouthecho.co.uk/ne..._and_partially_sighted_people_in_Bournemouth/


----------



## dan_bo (25 Feb 2013)

I rode to Brighton for the 1994 TDF stage finish with a blind tandem crew from Bury. Awesome riders- they rode down with us over three days (~300 mile) and then did the return leg in a day. Hardcore.


----------



## Maz (27 Feb 2013)

growingvegetables said:


> Went out for the first time last week with a blind guy stoking. Great fun - and an enormous learning experience
> 
> Obvious stuff
> 
> ...


 Salam,
Thanks for sharing this. You've given me the encouragement to do likewise with my blind friend.


----------



## Minotier (27 Feb 2013)

Hats off to you fella!


----------



## matthat (2 Apr 2013)

Maz said:


> Salam,
> Thanks for sharing this. You've given me the encouragement to do likewise with my blind friend.


Has as also given me the idea to try and find out somewhere to do it!!


----------



## mrandmrspoves (2 Apr 2013)

I used to ride with blind stokers too.
For an idea of what not to do - see my posting in "Stupid and Obvious things you didn't know as a new cyclist"

A good posting GrowingVeg with useful information (some of which I never knew and more that I have forgotten)
I must say that riding with a blind stoker is extremely rewarding and the pleasure a blind person can get out of riding is huge - so I would certainly encourage anyone who might like to do it to get involved.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Apr 2013)

Sounds like great fun!


----------



## matthat (2 Apr 2013)

I've e-mailed charlottes tandems today from another thread and they've pointed me in the direction of someone to speak to in my area.


----------



## Charlotte's Tandems (10 Apr 2013)

We've got an article on riding tandems with blind stokers. I can email it to you if you contact me via our website, CharlottesTandems.weebly.com. Also, more importantly, if anyone would like to borrow a tandem then please also contact me via the website.


----------



## fabregas485 (13 Sep 2013)

Sorry to bring up a old thread, but this seems really cool. I would love to give it a go, except I am not very talkative at the best of times


----------



## Herbie (13 Sep 2013)

growingvegetables said:


> Went out for the first time last week with a blind guy stoking. Great fun - and an enormous learning experience
> 
> Obvious stuff
> 
> ...


 


Good on you....that's something i'd love to do.....my poor Bob Jackson Tandem has seen zero action since my Stoker and I split up.....such a waste not to be used on a regular basis....if there was an organisation for blind or partially sighted folks in my neck of the woods i'd be well up for it


----------



## biggs682 (13 Sep 2013)

i also have one going unused due to my stoker daughter thinking its too embarrassing to be seen with her dad on a tandem


----------



## Tyke (13 Sep 2013)

2 friends of mine did this a few years ago, after a few teething problems and a crash or two they went on to do several 60 mile charity rides with the blind one being the driving force to enter more rides


----------



## alans (22 Dec 2013)

Just discovered this thread via a Google search.
Coincidentally,Charlotte's Tandems passed my details to Paul West at British Cycling who,via the Blind Veterans UK organisation put me in contact with a stoker this last Friday for whom I hope to pilot.

Following a telecon this morning we have arranged to meet mid-Jan 2014

Result


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2013)

there is always an empty seat on the back of our tandem seeing as not used much this year


----------



## mrandmrspoves (22 Dec 2013)

@biggs682 are you encouraging bike theft - or did you mean steel?


----------



## alans (17 Jan 2014)

I met my new stoker today ( or did she meet her new pilot?)

Each of us is satisified the other is not an axe murderer so all we need now is a tandem.
There is a plan in motion


----------



## alans (14 Feb 2014)

alans said:


> There is a plan in motion


 
Today my blind stoker ordered & paid a deposit on a Dawes Galaxy Twin.Due for delivery to her lbs on Tuesday.Built up on Wednesday.We collect on Thursday


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2014)

Captains required
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ta...capable-fit-blind-people-in-stevenage.150288/


----------



## alans (21 Feb 2014)

alans said:


> Today my blind stoker ordered & paid a deposit on a Dawes Galaxy Twin.Due for delivery to her lbs on Tuesday.Built up on Wednesday.We collect on Thursday


 
as of yesterday we haz tandem:a short shake down ride identified the need to change a few bits but it's "all good"


----------



## Charlotte's Tandems (6 Oct 2014)

Herbie said:


> Good on you....that's something i'd love to do.....my poor Bob Jackson Tandem has seen zero action since my Stoker and I split up.....such a waste not to be used on a regular basis....if there was an organisation for blind or partially sighted folks in my neck of the woods i'd be well up for it


Dear Herbie,
Haven't been on this forum for a while. We are all throughout the UK and have a branch in the Highlands. You could lend your tandem to us or advertise your services via our Facebook site, as we have lots of members. If you are offering rides then this is not part of what we officially do, so you and your stoker do it at your/their own risk.
Best wishes,
Alex


----------



## Herbie (16 Oct 2014)

Charlotte's Tandems said:


> Dear Herbie,
> Haven't been on this forum for a while. We are all throughout the UK and have a branch in the Highlands. You could lend your tandem to us or advertise your services via our Facebook site, as we have lots of members. If you are offering rides then this is not part of what we officially do, so you and your stoker do it at your/their own risk.
> Best wishes,
> Alex



Hello there....i haven't been on here for a wee while....unfortunately my Tandem is not in my custody and is currently languishing sadly in my ex partners shed....we are not on great terms at the moment....i did request my bike back in the summer but was refused....probably because i have a new lady who is very keen to have an outing on it...otherwise i would be more than delighted to have it used by others....such a shame and a waste of a fabulous bike


----------



## PaulSB (31 Oct 2014)

Just came across this thread by chance. I've never ridden with a blind stoker but used to take my son out, he has Downs Syndroms.

Tom is now in supported community living and has his tandem at his house. A volunteer takes him riding every Wednesday and this activity has encouraged Tom's housemates to take up cycling.

Currently a short tour is being planned for next year.

I would like to encourage anyone with the time and inclination to take up volunteering in this way. It's great fun, hugely liberating for the stoker and helps with fitness and general inclusion.

There are people with a wide range of conditions aside from blindness who would benefit from a cycling partner.


----------

